# An External IT Services For My Friend



## jamcobbled (Dec 26, 2013)

I just want to help a friend. She is asking me if it is possible to hire an external IT services that could help her with their website. I think , they have an ongoing issues or POS is not working properly? Actually, I knew one that that could help her about computer issues, but, he can't commit right now and very busy for so many clients. Can you recommend an efficient IT for her? Thanks in advance, I just want to assist her.


----------



## Aldora (Jan 13, 2017)

Do your freind have online store? If yes then *[MageMob POS* best suits for her. 
KEY BENEFITS

*User-friendly*
Highly simple to be managed by the merchants! No technical knowhow required! User-friendly and easy to understand and organize by anyone!

*Easy to Access*
iPad/Android tab being within your access, it can be with you, anytime, anywhere, whenever needed. You can access your store using your iPad/Android Tab from anywhere!

*Increases Sale*
Due to its ubiquitousness and easy access, it increases overall sale of store, adding more revenue! It's time to improve your revenue manifolds.

*Customer Acquisition*
Such a handy and easy app attracts customers easily as it's accessible from anywhere anytime. This will also entice and acquire many more customers.

*Customer Retention*
This app encourages customers to stay loyal due to simple order placement from anywhere. This user-friendliness improves customer retention.

*Portable Store*
It makes the online eCommerce store available on mobile, which can be carried anywhere, anytime and can be organized and managed easily with all features.

*Australia Post eParcel Extension*

Manage all aspects of *Australia Post eParcel Shipping* right within your Magento store without having to go to Australia Post eParcel Portal. Our Australia Post eParcel extension is the perfect integration solution for your Magento store and Australia Post eParcel service and allows you to fetch live rates, manage consignments, print consignment labels and track your shipments. No manual data import or export, no unnecessary expenditure on label printing, no more data entry errors in trying to add data to eParcel Portal. Managing shipments with Australia Post eParcel has never been so easy!


----------

